# Tuesday Brisket



## Cliff H. (Oct 16, 2006)

I hope the people at The Weather Channel know what they are doing.  They say tomorrow is going to be a good day to smoke a brisket here in Ar.  

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 16, 2006)

I hope for your sake for once their right Cliff.
How big of a brisket and what kind of rub are you using?


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I hope for your sake for once their right Cliff.
> How big of a brisket and what kind of rub are you using?



The brisket was 11.68 lbs purchased at Sams.  They had one that went for 16.5 lbs but I decided that there would not be enough time in the day.  

The rub is one I made up.  It is heavy on onion powder, garlic powder and brown sugar.  There is some oregano, turbinado and pepper in the mix also.  

I was just thinking how that little bit of salt at the bottom of the peanut jar might be good on a brisket.  Maybe next time.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 16, 2006)

Good lookin brisket you got started.......I'll be in your neck of the woods, almost, (eureka springs) in about a week. Hope the weather is good then!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 16, 2006)

Good looking hunk of beef there. Bring on the pics!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2006)

Go Cliff go!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 17, 2006)

5:40 in the am and the fire has just reached 102 deg.  The brisket is on the stove warming up for the the big event.


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2006)

Go Cliffy, go Cliffy, go Cliffy  [smilie=a_fro.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 17, 2006)

Brisket went on at 6:00.  Fat cap down. The pit temp is at 230 deg.  I gave the rub the sniff test on the brisket.  Raw beef has a way of making rubs smell good.
The garlic and the onion powder really stand out and it smells goooood.


----------



## kickassbbq (Oct 17, 2006)

*Weather?*

Go get em' Cliff Man.  Hope that Brisket turns out Perfecto!!!
Just a quick question.  
*What has the weather got to do with smokin'?  *
Don't matter to me.  Rain, wind, cold, sleet or hail?  Get out there and work your smoker!!!!!
Have a GREAT day.
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Weather?*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> *What has the weather got to do with smokin'?  *



I can answer that with one pic.  I should buy another chargriller to keep around front in the garage.  I have rolled this one back and forth now three times.  





Kickassbbq,
not to get off topic here but I noticed that you have a Lang smoker.  If you don't mind I would like to PM you with some questions.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah I hate it when the weather prevents me from smoking :roll:  :P . Got a couple of briskets in the freezer......might have to do something about that...


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is the three hour update.  I flipped to fat side up.  Smelling good.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 17, 2006)

5 hour update.  Real nice color.  I don't think I am going to foil this time.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 17, 2006)

Brisket is at 172.  Pit has been holding between 230 and 255 all day.  Very little wind to have to deal with today. 

 Little bit of smoke going straight up most of the day.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 17, 2006)

Mmmmm Looking good !


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2006)

looking good so far


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 17, 2006)

The brisket is at 190 deg now.  I am thinking about what to do with the point. 

Leave it intact and wrap it all up.

Separate and smoke it for a couple of more hours, the chop it up.

Separate and cube.  Smoke that for a couple of hours and call it burnt ends.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd do the burnt ends if it was up to me.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 17, 2006)

Pulled at 195 deg.

The point is back on and the flat is in the cooler.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Did you keep her fat side down the whole cook?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks great Cliff. Can't wait to see it sliced.


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah... waiting for those other pics.


----------



## JWJR40 (Oct 17, 2006)

That Brisket really looks good.  Im going to have to try one.


----------



## Griff (Oct 17, 2006)

looks good. Can't wait to see the sliced pics.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, here it is. 

 It turned out tender but the rub needs some work.  Over all I'd say this one was ok.  The next one will be better.  It had a little of that bitter taste on the bark either from the brown sugar or my fire management or both.  

I may foil the next one also.  This one spent about 11 hrs in the smoke.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 17, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Did you keep her fat side down the whole cook?



Puff,
I flipped it after about three hours to fat side up.


----------



## Finney (Oct 18, 2006)

It looks good to me, Cliff.  Tender is what you are after, so you got that part.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 18, 2006)

Excellent job Cliff!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 18, 2006)

Good looking brisket Cliff!!  It looks very tender and juicy!!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks great Cliff!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 19, 2006)

Mmmm BEEF!
Good job


----------



## wittdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks great


----------

